# 1st Quiz - said by famous people



## David H (Jan 9, 2017)

*It's 2017 and I'm only back (late)
*
*A. SOLVED*

*




*

*B. **SOLVED *

*



*

*C. GIVEN*

*





D. SOLVED






*
*Good Luck*


----------



## David H (Jan 9, 2017)

Thought these would be too easy - guess I was wrong.


----------



## Robin (Jan 9, 2017)

B Winston Churchill?


----------



## FergusC (Jan 9, 2017)

I take it B wasn't Mother Theresa?
Winnie sounds about right!


----------



## David H (Jan 9, 2017)

Robin said:


> B Winston Churchill?


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Jan 9, 2017)

Ferg[SIZE=5]ure[/SIZE]usC said:


> I take it B wasn't Mother Theresa?
> Winnie sounds about right!


Welcome FergusC 
*c *is really easy.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 10, 2017)

D sounds like something Carl Sagan would say, it's a bit dramatic for pragmatic astronauts.


----------



## Contused (Jan 10, 2017)

A: Woody Allen

and I bet Sepp Blatter said something similar


----------



## David H (Jan 10, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> D sounds like something Carl Sagan would say, it's a bit dramatic for pragmatic astronauts.


No see clues


----------



## David H (Jan 10, 2017)

Contused said:


> A: Woody Allen
> 
> and I bet Sepp Blatter said something similar


Well done Contused


----------



## David H (Jan 10, 2017)

*Clue Time:

C. Breakfast will never be the same in this store
D. The son also chief of staff*


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 10, 2017)

D: Dan Quayle, popularly misattributed to George W Bush.


----------



## David H (Jan 10, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> D: Dan Quayle, popularly misattributed to George W Bush.


If you say so - I was under the impression that it was said by George 'W' Bush so I'll say it's correct then.


----------



## David H (Jan 10, 2017)

*Last answer* *GIVEN

Clue Breakfast will never be the same in this store

Breakfast at 'Tiffanys' - Diamonds are a girls best friend - Marilyn Munroe*


----------



## Robin (Jan 10, 2017)

David H said:


> *Last answer* *GIVEN
> 
> Clue Breakfast will never be the same in this store
> 
> Breakfast at 'Tiffanys' - Diamonds are a girls best friend - Marilyn Munroe*


That clue threw me off the scent! I thought, Breakfast at Tiffanys, (which put me in mind of Audrey Hepburn). But Diamond are a girls best friend was from Gentlemen prefer blondes, wasn't it?


----------



## David H (Jan 10, 2017)

Robin said:


> That clue threw me off the scent! I thought, Breakfast at Tiffanys, (which put me in mind of Audrey Hepburn). But Diamond are a girls best friend was from Gentlemen prefer blondes, wasn't it?


yep Robin.


----------



## Robin (Jan 10, 2017)

David H said:


> yep Robin.


Your clues are too subtle for me!


----------



## David H (Jan 10, 2017)

Robin said:


> Your clues are too subtle for me!


Would you have got the clue I was going to give for Woody Allen.

Comically like a Toy Story character.


----------



## Robin (Jan 10, 2017)

David H said:


> Would you have got the clue I was going to give for Woody Allen.
> 
> Comically like a Toy Story character.


Might have had to ask the kids!


----------

